
Personalized, affordable software developer resume advice - ganashaw
https://debugmyresume.com/
======
ganashaw
Hey HN. I've found myself wearing the recruiter hat a lot at my current
position. I noticed that many devs (especially junior developers) don't really
know how to right a good, technical resume and as such don't get a follow up
interview. My goal with Debug My Resume is to share my tips and what I look
for when I review a resume, while keeping the price in a range that's
affordable to students. (I also have a free email list where I'll share some
of my best advice!) Would appreciate any and all feedback!

